# Hi tis me Doyle



## Doyle (Mar 20, 2007)

A big hello to all forums members. What a fantastic web site for the woodworkers. I'm still trying to find my way around by perusing the various clickable items, getting lost and unable to find my way back. When all else fails I X out the web site, return to my email, click on the http address and try again. I'm looking for member Q & A listings, all in one place and just simply finding my way around.
Take care and have a good day.
Doyle PS What should I put in the Title space? The pop-up told me I must put something.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

You should find it right here Doyle:

http://www.routerforums.com/forum-help-faq/

by the way if you are lost in the router forums.. just click Router Forums.com banner at the top of the page and back to the front page you will go. Once you get to finding your way around here it is easy to check in everyday by going to the main page http://www.routerforums.com and hitting the Today's Post Link. 

Hope this helps.

Corey


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

HELLO DOYLE! With a little practice you will be sailing through here with ease. Just keep clicking and you will get there. By the way... if you are looking for something in particular try using the RouterForums.com search function at the top of the page.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Doyle, just take you're time, once on this forum you wont have much time to actually make sawdust! but time spent here will be rewarding.


----------



## Doyle (Mar 20, 2007)

*Finding my way*



harrysin said:


> Doyle, just take you're time, once on this forum you wont have much time to actually make sawdust! but time spent here will be rewarding.


Thanks Harry. 
Not only am I not making saw dust; the lawn isn't being mowed. I have found so many interesting things to click on, I'm wearing out my mouse finger. Doyle


----------

